# Diplomacy



## Ether's Bane (Nov 10, 2013)

First off, a rundown of what the game of Diplomacy is about, and its rules.

Wikipedia entry
Rules (Short Version)
Rules (Long Version)

I've set up a game of Diplomacy at playdiplomacy.com. 

If anyone's interested, get an account over there, search for game #71007, and enter the password "technicianbreloom" (without the quotation marks).


----------

